# How would you decorate?



## weimed (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all, Just bought a house and my brain is in a pretzel. I cannot figure out how to decorate this living room. I want it to look really nice and have it so no wires are visible and also have my 65" look like it belongs there


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I would tear down that Fireplace, and cover that wall completely with a
Split Face Travertine Mosaic Tile in any Color you like.
Tile it around the Fireplace, run some Cables for your TV under the Tiles.


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

I would have add my 52" smart TV on the right side of the fireplace wall. And definitely will add some sofas near the fire place. So that in the freezing weather, I can sit down and enjoy the warm.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What colors do you like to live with? Sometimes a nice painting that appeals to you can give you ideas for color. Walk around in a good furniture store that has decorating, to see what you like. Some have rooms & rooms with different styles.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Great backyard, floor & fireplace.


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

For a living room,don't forget to put some curtains on the windows( just in case of sunshine come into house in Summer). And I think simple design style will match up with the color of your floor.


----------



## KarlaBeattyArt (Jan 23, 2016)

Start with a central designing device, such as a large artwork for the wall next to the fireplace. Just choose something that you really love. It will be striking as people enter the room. Then plan for the colors of the rest of the room to be designed around that piece. Modern furnishings for a large abstract. Old timey for a vintage photo art. Cozy for a botanical art. You could stick with the neutral tones for the large items and choose colorful accent pillows, vases, etc. Or go the opposite and paint one wall in a bright accent color that augments the large artwork colors.

Karla


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Go to the store and buy a graph paper pad, draw your room space to scale on it, at one square = 6 inches or so. On another piece, cut out your tv and sofas and whatever, and play around with where to put them and visualize how people would walk into it.

With a sliding deck door you can't use blinds, so you have to do curtains. Colors you have now and the wood look nice.


----------



## Shikhab (May 25, 2016)

Hi,
well according to me a good lighting scheme is a fantastic way to add drama and visual impact to an ordinary space. Also, while buying lighting it is important keep in mind the size of your room.


----------



## charlotte2134 (Jun 28, 2016)

I would always do 3 walls in a light colour and 1 vivid wall maybe with a wallpaper?
I have just recently decorated my house and found that curtains and furnishings really help to transform a rooms look. I got all of my curtains from Julian Charles and also got quite a few matching cushions. 

I would also add a rug that's bright as it looks like a big room

Hope that helps


----------



## charlotte2134 (Jun 28, 2016)

Here is the site in case you need it:
https://www.juliancharles.co.uk/


----------



## DanielThomas (May 26, 2016)

I would do white paint and I nice stone wall around the fire place with a new mantle... Looks a bit outdated


----------



## azurafates (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi!

Personally, I would add a wall unit with lots of cubbies and shelves. It looks really nice if you add photos of family or old mementos! Here's an example:


----------



## weimed (Sep 21, 2015)

This is what I have done so far with more things coming like a tv stand and other others like coffee table and end table


----------



## mariusbrodeala (Sep 7, 2016)

I would add plenty of Wall prints and airplants on the walls.


----------



## MaryInkShufle (Oct 4, 2016)

Your space is a big playground and would be perfect for stunning artworks, wall murals, wallpaper murals and decals. Try the pre-pasted and removable ones, so that when you get bored or you're interested with another theme or design then you can change it easily-without destroying your walls. :smile:


----------



## diyjet (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## BettyMcKee (Nov 1, 2016)

Well!! Lovely idea given by @charlotte2134. Coloring walls give different colors like combination of light and dark colors is very much in trend. You can even consult professionals that have good experience of home decor.


----------



## yurtkuran (Dec 9, 2016)

I would prefer a 3d stone model wall paper on one of the walls.


----------



## LagunaBeachRent (Nov 19, 2016)

I think oversized objects on an angled fireplace mantle can add some interest. I wouldn't block the view of the fireplace with couches; I would make the fireplace the focal point of the room.


----------



## jazzycatdances (Jan 5, 2017)

weimed said:


> Hi all, Just bought a house and my brain is in a pretzel. I cannot figure out how to decorate this living room. I want it to look really nice and have it so no wires are visible and also have my 65" look like it belongs there


Does that second picture have a vaulted ceiling? We did a living room with a vaulted ceiling in a citrine sand paint (similar color to your walls), with one wall painted a deep red with copper accents, and the hallway that peeked through on the other side of the room was also red. It looked amazing. Red does take many coats of paint though. I think we used 5. It was way worth it though.


----------



## BryanWeaver (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing all theses ideas.


----------



## arvindkumar321 (Jan 11, 2017)

Select designer furniture that fit to your home. Think about what sofa color is suitable for your living room. The color of sofa should be match with rest of furniture of home. Chose the furniture which is easy to clean & maintain. Wood & fabrics sofa are easy to clean. When choosing a furniture always give priority to comfort and quality.


----------



## grahamthomas (Feb 10, 2017)

Vietnamese lacquerware painting woulkd look good in the walls and also find the beautiful indoor furniture that fits and makes your home beautiful.


----------



## grahamthomas (Feb 10, 2017)

Decorating your home isn't always as easy as it sounds. It can be a stressful process for some as it is a huge undertaking and should be done carefully.

Here are some ideas on how to decorate your home:
●To decorate your home you should be aware of every aspect of your home and pay attention to small details.
●You can have a home makeover with antique decor. It is the latest home decorating trend. You can create a vintage look with it.
●You can also create a mini-gallery wall of family photos in your home.
●Curtains can also change the outlook of your home. Breathe new life into your home decor with stylish curtains. Curtains should be selected according to the color of your room.
●Resist overcrowding a room. Choosing the right color and decor is absolutely important.
●Try to make a plan and list down everything that you need to do. If you want to save money, you have to learn how to spend it wisely. Consider the things that you need and don’t waste your funds on unnecessary purchases.


----------



## LisaHolland (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice big room, great space but you need to keep it light. Being a scandi chick I like the the pale/minimal look but I'd hold on to the fireplace as you'll regret it if you remove it, especially at Christmas when you want to curl up on your sofa with a fur throw to watch a move on your 65"!! So keep the decor and furnishings light, add lots of lamps, throws, cushions, candles - minimal doesn't need to be uninviting! Have fun!


----------



## grahamthomas (Feb 10, 2017)

Decorating a living room is an extremely imperative part of home decor, as it is the first impression you're creating on your guests. Seagrass furniturehas received much popularity in the recent times due to their effectively quality and eco- friendly nature. You can use them to decorate your bedroom.


----------



## kaiydentyler (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow!! Nice discussion going on how to decorate home. I am looking for this. Very soon I am going to remodel my home and decorate with the help of IPC Restoration and Renovation Contractors. So I need some better suggestion. Thanks and continue the discussion.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just noticed when called back for a Like, why does the ceiling appear to slant up while the fireplace mantel slopes down? Is this possibly, just an optical illusion?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you sketch out a plan view of the room?
We have a 65" tv that fits well in the room.

I agree with the poster that said that the fireplace 
should be the focal point in the room. 
Also, if you're planning on not seeing all the wires
for the tv etc..a unit for the tv to sit on is your best option.

Without seeing the plan view of the room, it's hard
to advise which wall that the tv should on
and which wall should the sofa and chairs be on.
Sketch up a plan.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Gee, I just realized this is an old thread...
the OP must have completed this room by now? :smile:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Gee, I just realized this is an old thread...
> the OP must have completed this room by now? :smile:


Yes, and I still wonder why the mantle tilts in a different manner than the ceiling?:wink2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It's an optical illusion. The FP mantle is straight, however,
the wall above the FP is slanted upwards. 

I wonder what he did with the room?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> It's an optical illusion. The FP mantle is straight, however,
> the wall above the FP is slanted upwards.
> 
> I wonder what he did with the room?


Try hiding the ceiling line with your hand. The mantle & bottom of the fireplace still seem off.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I see...could be the angle the pic was taken.

In our house I'm the eagle eye. I say, "the shelf is crooked."
He says, "it's dead on, look at the level" 
Then I say, "the ceiling is off a bit, you need to adjust the shelf
accordingly." After he makes the slightly off level adjustment,
the shelf then looks perfectly level!"


----------



## creativeconcret (Apr 24, 2017)

Trimming and having fresh paints on the walls is a decorating home improvement you can easily do by yourself. In this project, don't be afraid to play with colors. Walls with plain white paint makes a room look more sterile. It gives the room a light atmosphere, but is often unattractive and boring. If you want your place to have more warmth and showcase a more appealing atmosphere, go with contrasting earth tone colors.


----------

